
The Deep Politics of Jared Leto's Cult - AndrewBissell
https://web.archive.org/web/20191115222015/https://lorenzoae.wordpress.com/2019/09/15/the-deep-politics-of-jared-letos-cult/
======
throwaway189262
This article is way too long and rambling. It's like somebody took a couple
good insights, a Jared Leto biography, a bunch of acid, and started writing.
It weaves a giant improbable web that spans generations and many different
actors, with some facts sprinkled in to keep it believable. And virtually no
sources for anything.

Sorry but this reads like a classic conspiracy theory. I would be amazed if
more than 10% was true, besides the obvious factoids like where he lived

